

What it's like being a Ruby Rock Star - helium
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2009/05/what-its-like-being-ruby-rock-star.html

======
gaius
Flagged because we don't want HN to be associated in any way with the Ruby
lunatics ermm I mean community.

~~~
jballanc
Please don't conflate Ruby and Rails.

~~~
gaius
That's like saying don't conflate Tcl and Tk.

~~~
jballanc
No, it's not. The Ruby community has been around since long before Rails was
on the scene, and has kept its mostly respectful and curiosity driven attitude
for the entire time I've participated. Check the recent archives of ruby-talk,
and I think you'll find the discussions rather un-heated, un-brash, and un-
pornography-or-no-pornography laden.

------
elq
don't feed the troll?

